# Timmins Bottling works - Northern Ontario soda bottles



## RCO (Jun 5, 2016)

was at a large flea market on weekend as mentioned in another post , not really a lot of bottles there but was a couple vendors who did have some . 

one of the more interesting bottles I saw was  this one , its from northern Ontario mining city of Timmins , never been there before and not that familiar with timmins bottles but haven't seen this one before and didn't know there was an embossed dominion bottle from Timmins . 
listing in book indicates it operated from 1931-65 but is a sub listing saying 1931-43  then another listing 1960-62 so not sure if someone tried to restart company or what , I'm assuming this was bottle they used in 30's era as it looks older .


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2016)

also picked up this bottle for a couple bucks not sure its worth much , just an older/ smaller 7 oz version of the Lukinto Club bottle from Geraldton Ontario , a lot of label is faded away but some red still there


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2016)

at a yard sale also found a 7 up lady swimsuit from Sault Ste Marie Ontario - bottler was Soo falls brewing co , in fairly good condition and label nice colour still . not really sure why it was called " soo " Ontario instead of Sault Ste Marie . but that's where its from 

 didn't pay a lot for it just though it was interesting , there aren't really a lot of 7 up's from Ontario with city names on them other than Toronto . a
lso saw a 7 up from timmins at flea market , was a newer 7 up label and said it was from Doran's Brewery in Timmins but label was mostly faded away


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 6, 2016)

Excellent! I love the 7up.


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Excellent! I love the 7up.




I already had one 7 up from the soo but its label on front was mostly faded to white so this one an upgrade . I'm not sure how many cities in Ontario have 7 up bottles with there names on them , it be interesting if someone could come up with a list of them . I can't really think of that many off hand , most of them all say " Toronto " is only city I mostly see


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 6, 2016)

When I lived in BC I had one from Kenora, but sold it or gave it away because it was in such bad shape.  Back then I didn't even know where Kenora was.  I don't often see them with town names from Ontario.  I don't know of any from Eastern Ontario.


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 7, 2016)

The Timmins bottle is cool to see....generic yes, as I have a few from the west...that style bottle was also used with ACL's, 1930's?...maybe late 30's but I doubt it, more like 1940's early 50's.
I like that Soo 7up!....in BC the swimsuit bottles are typically marked '7up British Columbia Ltd.- Vancouver' and '7up British Columbia Ltd.- Vancouver - Victoria'...the latter shield bottles do have various bottlers, I have one marked  'Nanaimo Bottling Works'.


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> When I lived in BC I had one from Kenora, but sold it or gave it away because it was in such bad shape.  Back then I didn't even know where Kenora was.  I don't often see them with town names from Ontario.  I don't know of any from Eastern Ontario.



I haven't seen the kenora one but most of the one's with city names I've seen have been from northern Ontario for some reason . found a picture online of a bottle identical to mine but from Sudbury-North Bay seven up bottling . I haven't actually found one or seen this bottle in person yet , have to keep an eye out for one


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> The Timmins bottle is cool to see....generic yes, as I have a few from the west...that style bottle was also used with ACL's, 1930's?...maybe late 30's but I doubt it, more like 1940's early 50's.
> I like that Soo 7up!....in BC the swimsuit bottles are typically marked '7up British Columbia Ltd.- Vancouver' and '7up British Columbia Ltd.- Vancouver - Victoria'...the latter shield bottles do have various bottlers, I have one marked  'Nanaimo Bottling Works'.




I'm not exactly sure how old the timmins bottle is , the dominion bottle appeared to be used by a number of bottlers in Ontario but not necessary all at the same time , some earlier than others . I'm thinking its at least 40's era maybe late 30's , the listing in book would seem to indicate its older than 50's , I'm not really that familiar with city of timmins and not a lot of info on its bottles


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 7, 2016)

It tends to be more common in remote areas for some reason, it seems.  Maybe 7Up Toronto and Montreal had very wide-reaching distribution.  In B.C. it's more common, off the top of my head I can think of bottles from Vancouver, Victoria, Nanaimo, and Trail.  I'm pretty sure there are more.  I feel that Kelowna may have one, and there's probably at least one from northern B.C.


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> It tends to be more common in remote areas for some reason, it seems.  Maybe 7Up Toronto and Montreal had very wide-reaching distribution.  In B.C. it's more common, off the top of my head I can think of bottles from Vancouver, Victoria, Nanaimo, and Trail.  I'm pretty sure there are more.  I feel that Kelowna may have one, and there's probably at least one from northern B.C.



maybe it is a northern thing , there is also a Squirt bottle from north bay , don't know if there are any other cities up north with similar squirt bottles , most i've seen are only from Toronto , at yard sale I got soo bottle they had 2 squirt bottles as well , one from Michigan and other Wisconsin but weren't in great shape and can't recall town on them both were smaller places


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 8, 2016)

Her is another Swimsuit from Ontario........


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2016)

have seen the 7 up from mount forest before , its a small town in southwestern Ontario , had a large bottler  Alex Robertson and is a lot of bottles from him out there , for some reason I don't have one yet , but have seen older bottles and newer acl's from him before . 

there is also a fairly common 7 up lady that says " Hamilton , London , Barrie " on back , I've found it a few times before but not in good condition  , odd 3 cities to link together on one bottle


----------



## RCO (Jun 12, 2016)

add another northern Ontario city to the list , just noticed there is one from Fort William Ontario on ebay , this bottle is a bit newer than the lady I found , city is now called thunder bay but was called fort William back then , 


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/7UP-POP-SODA...367140?hash=item281a34e9a4:g:sgUAAOSwMNxXXMUW


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 12, 2016)

RCO If you find a photo of the " Hamilton , London , Barrie post a pic...I've started a file on the bottles and noted them as either Swimsuit or shield, I figure best to compile all provinces!


----------



## RCO (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a few that say Toronto , first one says " Seven-up Ontario Limited head office Toronto , Ontario " 
second one I found along a road a couple years ago so its not in great shape , although I want to say this bottle is fairly common around here I just don't have a nicer one yet 
it says "seven-up Ontario Limited " Toronto and below Barrie - Hamilton - London 
the Toronto one would be a shield logo and second bottle is a swimsuit .

both Hamilton and London are listed as having seven up bottlers but branches of Toronto . Barrie is also listed as having a seven up branch from 1947-1965 or later , I haven't seen any other bottles that said Barrie on them


----------



## RCO (Feb 22, 2021)

I found this bottle a couple years ago , pretty much the only timmins bottle I've acquired . seen 1 or 2 others of this bottle online in the years since

took a new picture of it 

also found several ads in the timmins newspaper from the timmins bottling works , most are for coca cola as they were the coca cola bottler in the area , these ads all date from the late 30's - early 40's era

one does mention there " other flavours "  , says they did - lime rickey , orange , ginger ale , root beer , cream soda . so this bottle likely for one of the flavoured drinks


----------



## RCO (Feb 23, 2021)

had also come across this small add , gives a better listing of there other flavours 

- pulpy orange , cream soda , lime rickey , lemon sour , root beer


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 23, 2021)

These older ads are interesting to read. Thanks for posting.


----------

